# What did you did with pups blanket with moms scent?



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I did as suggested on this forum and rubbed a baby blanket on Bentley's mom and siblings and one on his dad when we picked him up. He laid on it the entire drive home and the blankets have been in his crate every since.
The one that smells like dad he pretty much leaves in his crate but moms blanket he drags around with him most days. He's even taken it outside to play with it then drags it back in.
It's getting pretty dirty as you can imagine so I need to wash it. I almost feel like putting it in a plastic bag and keeping it for his baby book :doh:

So I'm wondering what everyone else has done with theirs? If I wash it moms scent won't be on it. Should I leave it alone, wash it and give it back or store it?

I'd love to hear what you did. Thanks :wave:


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I washed Tinks and she still sleeps with it and drags it around it has become her blanket and not the blanket that smells like mom, she never missed a beat!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Bryley peed in his crate on night 2 (bad mom!!) and the scented blankie got wet, so it got washed. I turned it into a knotted toy, so he was a happy boy!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If your breeder is willing, maybe wash it, send it back and ask the breeder to rub it over the parents and send back (you pay postage of course)! 

How big is the blanket? Could you wash it and then maybe put it in a shadow box and hang it somewhere in the house?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, I used newborn receiving blankets. That's a great idea!! Maybe I'll send one back to breeder to rub on mom and frame dad's, Thanks 



Dallas Gold said:


> If your breeder is willing, maybe wash it, send it back and ask the breeder to rub it over the parents and send back (you pay postage of course)!
> 
> How big is the blanket? Could you wash it and then maybe put it in a shadow box and hang it somewhere in the house?


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

Zingo seemed not to like the blankett he preferred the kitchen tile (cooling, I guess). His "mummy blankett" is just a toy that he plays with when he is bored. Expected it to be comforting for him, but does not seem to care.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer had an accident in his crate and it had to be washed a few days after we picked him up.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I used a towel. When it got really dirty and Kenzie was more comfortable here (dare I say even liked it here!) I ended up washing it. My breeder also sent us home with a stuffed duck that had been in with the pups for several weeks so they smelled like her siblings as well as mom and some of the other adult dogs. That one has never been washed. I still keep that in her crate for her.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks to Dallas Gold I've decided to wash both blankets and let him have moms. Dads I will frame in a shadow box. I don't think he's attached to it due to scent because it now smells like dirt & wet dog 
I think he just likes it because it's his and Ky isn't allowed to play with it.
Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I cut a square off Kye's litter blanket and it is in her babybook. Rest I just wash as needed. Honestly it has become a dirty toy now and is seldom played with but I treasure the square in her book as a rememberance of her first wks home.


----------



## Holly (Apr 12, 2012)

Poor Isla puked on hers so it had to be washed, but its a really big blanket so it gets rotated with another for her crate


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

We still have Jess' little blanket. Of course it did eventually have to be washed. i think it means more to me now than to him. I have it tucked away in the linen closet. I also still have his little puppy collar that identified him in his litter( black collar, gold bell).


----------

